# Would you guys have preferred Lebron at #1?



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Just curious....


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

well... I would. In the nuggets he wouldn't be the great boss and would play even better. Miller, Lebron, White, Nene, Camby. thats a pretty good line-up


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think this is a pretty obvious "Yes" answer. While Anthony is obviously no slouch, Lebron is quite clearly above the other rookies at this point in my opinion.


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

I actually don't think i would. Sure James as lots of talent, and in the end might be better then Melo, but I dont think he was that winning attitude that Melo has. For a losing team like the nugs, that attitude is worth more then a little more upside


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Tought question. With the Nuggets having 19 wins currently I wouldn't have picked anybody else than Carmelo Anthony. Who knows whether the Nuggets would have been more successful with Lebron James? As long as they play successful with Carmelo Anthony there are absolutely no doubts that he was the right pick for Denver.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> I dont think he was that winning attitude that Melo has.


Why not? What kind of attitude do you think he has?

I think he does have a winning attitude and a lot of leadership potential. Intangibles is an area where I actually consider him ahead of Carmelo. Carmelo, to me, seems a bit too laid back and self-absorbed to be a strong leader right now, kind of like McGrady.


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

What has Lebron won in his life besides the number #1 selling jersey in the NBA.? All Im saying is Melo won an NCAA championship last year. I havent seen Lebron do anything close to that yet in the winning category. Not saying that he wont, he just hasnt proven it to me yet.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

LeBron in practice before the trade stood up and said "my team doesnt loose."

In Cleveland we get many more inside stories like this. He put the team on his back in the 4th many times. You are making absurd remarks without even knowing his mentality, whicgh may be his greatest gift in my opinion, and the reason he can lead a team to rings later. 

Most people dont know him at all.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

If LeBron hasn't won anything yet, then you aren't counting his High School career... and since he hasn't done anything else, I guess he hasn't lost anything yet either? Sounds like a winning attitude to me... he's never lost a major championship.

The point is that not going to college does not make you any less of a winner. He may not have that accomplishment, but it doesn't say anything about his mentality.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Funny queston*

Well, I think everyone would prefer Lebron cuz he is the best player but I think LeBron was made in heaven for Cleveland, c´mon a local boy to rescue a dying franchise...

I think Carmelo is really good, but the question would be:
Wade or Carmelo cuz Wade is a SG, and the weaker position for the future in the Nugz roster.

Miller, Wade, White, Nene, Camby,
Miller, Wade, Skita, Nene, Camby.

Maybe a Carmelo for Butler, Wade and bad contract works for bout teams.

But I think Melo, Nene, Skita and Miller are and will be Nugz foundantion for the next 5-7 years.

Pizzoni


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Lebron, and any other answer is absurd. This idea that Carmelo is more of a winner than Lebron just because his team has more wins is completely absurd. First of all, Lebron isn't even a top three, possibly four, reason why the Nuggets are 19-11. Second of all, Carmelo obviously is on a better team. Third of all, Lebron is out of high school, not a yeawr removed from college after leading his team to a national title. I'm a Nuggets fan but only the homers will widdle their way out of admitting Lebron is better than Carmelo in each and every way. And that's no knock on Carmelo because he's a damn fine scorer. But Lebron is light years ahead of the majority of the rookies who have ever played in this league. It's that simple.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I get the feeling they would have preferred Tommy Smith.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

As good as Carmelo is, how can anybody say that LeBron is not
better?

I was hoping he would be a major bust and I thought he was all
hype before the season started but James is the real deal. He is
going to be a mega-superstar in this league. Carmelo will be a
great player but not the player that LeBron will be.

I have to say that I doubt there is a player in the league that any
GM would trade LeBron for. At this point I think he is going to be
that good.

And believe me I really really did not want to like him as a player.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Anyone who would seriously take Carmelo over LeBron has been spending too much time w/ Bill Walton and/or the Portland Trailblazers.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Absolutely I would take Lebron, but I'm quite happy to have had to "settle" for Anthony.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

yes, yes i would


----------



## BrunoSP (Jan 9, 2004)

Yeah, i would take Lebron too . Melo is a very good player, maybe better than Lebron right now , but in the near future Lebron is gonna be just awesome.


----------



## Laphonz (Nov 24, 2003)

Well geez, I guess I shouldn't be happy that the Nuggets have a 19 year old who is leading the team in scoring, brought excitement for basketball back to the region and has led the Nuggets to a 22-15 record playing in the toughest division in the NBA just because Lebron has more upside. What was I thinking? 

Too f'n bad, I'm pretty happy anyway. 

Personally, I'm not interested in how these two players compare in the least. They don't play the same position, they play in different conferences and they play on two very different teams. 

Of course the Nuggets would have taken Lebron with the 1st pick, no one would have passed on him. But the Nuggets didn't have that option, they lucked out and ended up getting 'Melo at #3. So excuse me if I'm not disappointed all you Lebron lovers, you may be obsessed with individual ability & potential, I'm obsessed with wins and losses.......and we've all been enjoying quite a few more wins since 'Melo put on a Nuggets uniform.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Laphonz</b>!
> Well geez, I guess I shouldn't be happy that the Nuggets have a 19 year old who is leading the team in scoring, brought excitement for basketball back to the region and has led the Nuggets to a 22-15 record playing in the toughest division in the NBA just because Lebron has more upside. What was I thinking?
> 
> Too f'n bad, I'm pretty happy anyway.
> ...


Don't take it so personally. Of course the Nuggets are winning a lot more this year, but that's not entirely to do with Melo in the least, and I'd wager Denver would be a better team with Lebron. Lebron is easily the better player already and has MUCH, MUCH more upside. Melo's a good player, he'll be an all-star in this league, but this media hooplah of a rivalry between Lebron and Melo is ridiculus because Anthony simply isn't going to be at the same level.


----------

